# Dental Care



## mct765 (Dec 13, 2013)

Some questions on dental care. I have been using CET HEXtra chews and brushing a few times a week. I have been looking into water additives as well but it seems there is no consensus. Wondering if anybody here had experience with them or recommended one? I looked on the VHOC website (Veterinary Oral Health Council) and the only water additive is quite pricy. Any suggestions would be great

thanks for the help


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

What about just using raw beef knuckle bones?


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Does your dog have periodontal disease, or are you just wondering about routine dental care? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mct765 (Dec 13, 2013)

routine dental care her teeth are in good shape now and id like to keep it that way


----------



## cwams (Jan 13, 2014)

I HIGHLY recommend the C.E.T VeggieDent chews!! They works wonders for my shepherd!! She had some tartar build up and was looking to have to need a dental but after giving her a few of these (number needed to remove all tartar definitely depends on the dog) and her teeth are pearly white again!! You give one chew a day, as I said I had to give my dog a few chews before it all came off. You can actually hear the tartar cracking off of your dogs teeth, I thought my dogs teeth were breaking the noise was so loud but they really do work wonders! A few of my friends have used them also and said it worked for them too!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

I didn't have good luck with the HEXtra chews. My dog broke one in half and it got lodged in the roof of her mouth. 

No comment on water additives.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

